# St Davids, Carmarthen



## silverstealth (Jun 1, 2009)

St David's Hospital 

Originally: The United Lunatic Asylum for Cardigan, Carmarthen, Glamorgan and Pembroke 

Built: 1860s 

Architect: David Brandon 

Size: 800 patients 

Type: Corridor 

Built in the 1860s, the Grade II listed building is set in about 100 acres of land on the north west side of Carmarthen. 


This is another fine example of a Victorian Lunatic Asylum. Built during the latter part of the 19th century, it was originally the Joint Counties Asylum, Carmarthen and became known as St David's Hospital, in 1948. Although closed since 2002, the building is in very good condition and has been taken over by various branches of the local authority. The site retains the chapel and tower and many of the original architectural features associated with the era and purpose of construction.

Admin is undergoing a refurbishment program..


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 5, 2009)

Good to see that the building's being retained and look after. Like the contrast between the stone walls and stone features  Thanks for posting -as ever, high end photos


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes they are very good quality shots. I lived near Camarthen for a while.


----------



## swedish (Jun 8, 2009)

nice shots, shame bout the building works


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 9, 2009)

swedish said:


> nice shots, shame bout the building works



To be fair mate if it wasn't for them doing the building I would not have got any shots at all, until recently it was used by the council who refused me permission to photograph on the basis that a member of staff had already photographed the place and wanted to keep her photos exclusive...


----------



## ukmayhem (Jun 17, 2009)

oh i'm in the area this weekend might be worth a visit.


----------

